# Billy



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I still have Billy (foster) He is such an smart boy. I think he would make a great agility/rally/obediance dog. He's always looking you right in the eye waiting for direction and he responds very well to his cues.

His ear is healing up nicely, the scabs keep getting ripped off but nothing major. Once it heals a little more we will begin transitioning him with the other boys. Wish us luck


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sososo cute.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He's beautiful. He looks very wise.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is lovely


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so cute!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He has a wise, intelligent look about him


----------

